# crab id



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

What The heck is it and is it reef safe
















From my observations they seem social but idk how reef safe


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Very few crabs are "reef safe" but there are a few out there. Can you get a top down picture of them? Where did you come across them at?


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

They are at my Work. And True, But still. i Can Get a Better Picture This Weekend


----------

